# puts the  fear in you



## just1moreT (Jun 18, 2010)

well this might have been asked sometime back but i didnt see it if it did.
anyhow what  sp. tarantula you have , that puts the fear in you during tank maintance and or viewing or feeding lol . 

mine is my 5 inch H lividum  - Cobalt Blue female  ,   5 inches of blue muscle  ready to strike at any movement, never seen such a angry  spider. she has a real nice burrow, so i,m thinking this must be a good sign as how they would act in the wild . maybe she thinks she is the wild lol  

 here's a pic of mine


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 18, 2010)

just1moreT said:


> well this might have been asked sometime back but i didnt see it if it did.
> anyhow what  sp. tarantula you have , that puts the fear in you during tank maintance and or viewing or feeding lol .
> 
> mine is my 5 inch H lividum  - Cobalt Blue female  ,   5 inches of blue muscle  ready to strike at any movement, never seen such a angry  spider. she has a real nice burrow, so i,m thinking this must be a good sign as how they would act in the wild . maybe she thinks she is the wild lol
> ...


Good thread topic.

I have a pretty small (1.5") P. irminia that is really becoming king of his enclosure and he's starting to give me the willies.  He used to just hang out in a hole in his branch, or in his funnel web, but now he's out exploring.  The guy is _fast_, too.  He takes down crickets and disappears back into his funnel so fast I honestly can't believe it. Don't think the crickets can either.

Anyway, now that he's getting bigger and coming out more, I'm definitely a little more, well, apprehensive about getting in there.  I have visions of him teleporting up the tweezers and my arm.  My girlfriend likes to tease me about him.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a couple H. maculata who I'm not particularly looking forward to rehousing.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 18, 2010)

Im not exactly afraid of the Ts, its more like being nervous to work with. Like joe, I have a subadult female H.mac that is going to need rehoused soon (worried about speed more than defensive behaivor), and as always, OBT's are always fun to work with.

The one T that I absolutley dread having to deal with is my penultimate male T.gigas. This thing is hell on eight legs. If I even mist the web a little bit he's up the side of his enclosure and running on the floor. I always hate having to cup him again while he tries repeatedly to tag me. 

But, just respect the T's space and you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 18, 2010)

Recently rehoused 4 stromatopelma calceatum, but this time they were all very cooperative and did not object to the transfer. Tommorow i have 6 haplopelma hainanum subadult who needs bigger homes, and i hope they behave as good as stromatopelma did, but that is probably wishful thinking;-)

but i dont fear any T, but have respect for them and what they are capable of. Use your commen sense and things will work out well


----------



## JimM (Jun 18, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I have a couple H. maculata who I'm not particularly looking forward to rehousing.


I was putting off rehousing my four 3.5" ornatas...and putting off...putting it off....

Finally  a few days ago I took everyone and their new enclosures out onto a large lawn area that we have, said my prayers to spider gods, and got to work.

It wasn't too bad, I tipped their large deli cups on the side and luckily the opening matched the size of the 1 gallon jar opening nicely. Cracked them apart a bit to get a paint brush in there to coax them along. 

I like going to a large open space so that I can get out of Dodge if I need to.
In some months, getting two of the females into their final home, 12x12x20 enclosures...well I'll get to it when I get to it.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 18, 2010)

JimM said:


> I like going to a large open space so that I can get out of Dodge if I need to.


This will be my strategy with the H. macs as well, and is what I do with any of my old world lightning bolts.


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 18, 2010)

I do it this way too. I have lots of floor space. Coax the T out on the floor and cup them. it works well. The problem is bigger if you dont have the space.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 18, 2010)

Just my 2" h. mac. which I really didn't fear until I started reading all the scary bite reports and now he scares me.  I rehoused him yesterday safely, but he went right to the top corner where the lid closes and I can't close it all the way without hurting him.  I don't believe he can get out of that tiny space but I wish he would move down so I can securely close that lid all the way.  I know he is doing it on purpose to torture me.


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 18, 2010)

I take it then that Ts aren't long distance runners?


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 18, 2010)

belljar77 said:


> I take it then that Ts aren't long distance runners?


Nope, they are very fast when they bolt, but stops quickly for a guick breather, and then you have to be ready with the cup.


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 18, 2010)

After I took that pic of my blue demon she was half way in her hole . Aperson would think that she run in the hole she was back out in a blink of the eye ready to attack she is a very defensive T


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol, one of my avics lay hairs everywhere, so i end up itching for ages each time I even look at the enclosure...

My irminia is a great, big, cuddly baby.. Shes very handlable, calm and docile. Shes not what I expected at all!

My lividum is tini tiny, like a fingernail, but it already gets out the threatpose if you open the lids. I'm hoping it'll get more accustomed to handling as we go, because at this rate, its gonna rip my throat =p


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 18, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> My lividum is tini tiny, like a fingernail, but it already gets out the threatpose if you open the lids. I'm hoping it'll get more accustomed to handling as we go, because at this rate, its gonna rip my throat =p



Mmmm.. Don't bet on it 

My 4-5" Female is always ready to slit my throat even if I look at her wrong.  Wife has named her Diablo Azule or Blue Devil.. She just wants a hug I think is all; she's lonely in there by herself (lol).


----------



## super-pede (Jun 18, 2010)

My versi scares me.:8o

*S-P*


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Mmmm.. Don't bet on it
> 
> My 4-5" Female is always ready to slit my throat even if I look at her wrong.  Wife has named her Diablo Azule or Blue Devil.. She just wants a hug I think is all; she's lonely in there by herself (lol).


Don't take away all my hope=p


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I used to fear are H. Macs but once are female is out of her enclosure she is a kitten..


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 18, 2010)

Our _Chilobrachys sp. Guangxiensis_ mature female is by far the most intimidating. Not just because she's fast and nasty, but mostly because she's unpredictable and explosive. A lot of the fast Ts are easier because you can just get them to run around and tire them out, but this girl is impossible to do anything with because she doesn't run like a lot of other Ts, she just goes to bite *everything*. We made sure that we never have to rehouse her, and when we feed her, we don't take the lid off completely. She's nuts.

Cass


----------



## JimM (Jun 18, 2010)

Midnight Cowboy said:


> I used to fear are H. Macs but once are female is out of her enclosure she is a kitten..


Interesting you say that, I've seen some videos of people handling them.
I never would, even with an extra pair of shorts on hand.


----------



## ametan (Jun 18, 2010)

Funnily enough, the one that gives me some anxiety is my 5" f G pulchra. When she flicks, it isn't so bad. It's the fact that she seems to think every disturbance in her enclosure is food and strikes at it. She's hit mainly tweezer so far, but...


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 18, 2010)

ametan said:


> Funnily enough, the one that gives me some anxiety is my 5" f G pulchra. When she flicks, it isn't so bad. It's the fact that she seems to think every disturbance in her enclosure is food and strikes at it. She's hit mainly tweezer so far, but...


this is what i fear if i end up shelling out for one myself. a pulchra with a nasty attitude would be my luck (and foil to my super docile rosea, no less).

i can't come to a reasonable conclusion, given that i only own 4 Ts so far, but i can tell you my pulchripes sling has the makings of a nutcase if i've ever seen, i crack the lid to feed and it jumps out of nowhere and tries to bolt up the tongs. it also enjoys small acrobatic feats, like dropping from said tongs (at less than 1" i fear for its safety).

i hope you all are right that it'll calm down with age.


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 18, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Don't take away all my hope=p


 

You'll be fine.  The key is to get them through the initial move.  Once my girl gets into her deli, away from her burrow and webbing, she calms down 200%.  

Now, getting through the first part is the rough one (lol)


----------



## ametan (Jun 18, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> this is what i fear if i end up shelling out for one myself. a pulchra with a nasty attitude would be my luck (and foil to my super docile rosea, no less).


Before she molted, she was super sweet and docile. I'd still recommend them since they're absolutely beautiful. I also have a pulchra sling I've raised from .35" or so to about 2" now. I definitely recommend that. My favorite sling by far.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 18, 2010)

super-pede said:


> My versi scares me.:8o
> 
> *S-P*


Mine too! More than my regalis by far. and not because I'm afraid of the versi..  it's just very, very fast and likes to run toward me. Same with the A. avic. Something about avics, I tell you. The regalis is fast too, but runs for it's burrow.

My future worry.. my P. irminia. I'm not afraid of the little thing now, but my heart races sometimes when I think of what it will turn into.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 18, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> this is what i fear if i end up shelling out for one myself. a pulchra with a nasty attitude would be my luck (and foil to my super docile rosea, no less).
> 
> i can't come to a reasonable conclusion, given that i only own 4 Ts so far, but i can tell you my pulchripes sling has the makings of a nutcase if i've ever seen, i crack the lid to feed and it jumps out of nowhere and tries to bolt up the tongs. it also enjoys small acrobatic feats, like dropping from said tongs (at less than 1" i fear for its safety).
> 
> i hope you all are right that it'll calm down with age.


My pulchra is the sweetest thing. He doesn't even kick hairs at me. I think he loves me


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 18, 2010)

And, by the way, after everything I have read on these boards.. the bite reports, the horror stories.. mark my words.. I will NEVER own an H. mac. NEVER!


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine has to be my MM _E. uatuman_.  I have chased that guy around my room more times than I care to recount.  I couldn't open his enclosure without him flying up out of his very deep, L-shaped burrow, and right out onto the floor to 'thank' me for feeding/watering him.  It was always an extended chase before I would manage to wrangle him back into his residence.  Thankfully, he's now on an extended visit with xhexdx, so it's up to Joe to chase him around


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 18, 2010)

ametan said:


> Before she molted, she was super sweet and docile. I'd still recommend them since they're absolutely beautiful. I also have a pulchra sling I've raised from .35" or so to about 2" now. I definitely recommend that. My favorite sling by far.





MichReptiles said:


> My pulchra is the sweetest thing. He doesn't even kick hairs at me. I think he loves me


haha, see now i knew people would come to bat and vouch for pulchras! i'll eventually invest in one, but i need to be patient (which is the hardest part) 

speaking of nasty, i'll repost and let you all know how bad my OBT is if i can still order it mon.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a healthy dose of respect for my 7" MF _P. cancerides_.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2010)

My pulchra is a grumpy lil' thing! Its not mean, per se, but it's grumpy all the time.. Maybe it's just being a toddler..


----------



## Falk (Jun 18, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Lol, one of my avics lay hairs everywhere, so i end up itching for ages each time I even look at the enclosure...
> 
> My irminia is a great, big, cuddly baby.. Shes very handlable, calm and docile. Shes not what I expected at all!
> 
> My lividum is tini tiny, like a fingernail, but it already gets out the threatpose if you open the lids. I'm hoping it'll get more accustomed to handling as we go, because at this rate, its gonna rip my throat =p



Your _H. lividum_ should not give you a threat pose, she should run into her deep deep burrow.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 18, 2010)

i handle my H. mac and even dabble with my S. calceatum, pokies arent anything and i even routinely do hand to ground cage maintenance with my L. quinquestriatus (death stalkers). My most intimidating is not a T at all...its my Cupiennius salei...Central American Wandering spider. shes quick to bolt, nasty disposition and it seems everytime i even open her tank to water/feed she charges the lid, ive had to pinch her in the lid a couple times cuz once her leg gets out shes all about attack and conquer. shes ran straight acrossed my hand so fast during an attempt that i didnt even have time to comprehend the fact that she was out and sitting on my bed. i shutter everytime i get around to feeding her cuz at any given moment i know shes gonna come flying out and tag me.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 18, 2010)

Falk said:


> Your _H. lividum_ should not give you a threat pose, she should run into her deep deep burrow.


i dont know what H. lividum you've dealt with but anytime i disturb a cobalt it skips the flight and goes for fight (not to put human emotions on a T but u catch my drift). i personally know more people that have been bit by them then OBTS.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't believe anyone would handle an h. mac and risk ending up in the emergency room.  Scary!


----------



## mmfh (Jun 19, 2010)

My N. chromatus is a fast, feisty dude! If i forget to hold my breath when i'm near his cage he flips his legs up in a very impressive threat display.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 19, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I can't believe anyone would handle an h. mac and risk ending up in the emergency room.  Scary!


no ER, ive read enough bite reports to know that they dont do anything for you there and charge you a lot of money to do it haha.


----------



## Falk (Jun 19, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> i dont know what H. lividum you've dealt with but anytime i disturb a cobalt it skips the flight and goes for fight (not to put human emotions on a T but u catch my drift). i personally know more people that have been bit by them then OBTS.


If they have a deep burrow (witch they should) they run fast as hell down there


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 19, 2010)

Falk said:


> If they have a deep burrow (witch they should) they run fast as hell down there


right, no i get that they are pet holes which is why i wont personally own one. but if they are out (Which happens from time to time) and u disturb them....OR if u by chance are doing cage maintenance and they come up to see whats going on, 9 times outta 10 youre gonna get a threat display and stridulation.


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 19, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> right, no i get that they are pet holes which is why i wont personally own one. but if they are out (Which happens from time to time) and u disturb them....OR if u by chance are doing cage maintenance and they come up to see whats going on, 9 times outta 10 youre gonna get a threat display and stridulation.


Agreed.. mine has never been a pet hole and would rather put up a threat than scurry off...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 19, 2010)

Falk, you make too many assumptions. Just because it's supposed to burrow, it doesn't mean it has to, for one. T's got quirks. Second, I have actually started a burrow for it, but it always comes out when I open the T cupboard. It's got attitude, and from what I get, most h.lividums do. 

So don't assume everyone is an idiot, that doesn't know anything about the T's their keeping, it gives you an arrogant as a-holey flare, without actually providing info. Which isn't really useful to anyone. I know you are knowledgable, and I respect you for that, but why don't you try asking a question before you assume everyone does it wrong?=)


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 19, 2010)

my OBTs always give me the flopsweat.


----------



## Falk (Jun 19, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Falk, you make too many assumptions. Just because it's supposed to burrow, it doesn't mean it has to, for one. T's got quirks. Second, I have actually started a burrow for it, but it always comes out when I open the T cupboard. It's got attitude, and from what I get, most h.lividums do.
> 
> So don't assume everyone is an idiot, that doesn't know anything about the T's their keeping, it gives you an arrogant as a-holey flare, without actually providing info. Which isn't really useful to anyone. I know you are knowledgable, and I respect you for that, but why don't you try asking a question before you assume everyone does it wrong?=)



I dont assume everyone is an idiot Im having difficulties with the english grammar and its hard for me to sound nice and polite in text.
I try to write the easiest way i can and i know i might sound harsh or besserwisser but that is not my intention, talking is much more easy


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 19, 2010)

Falk said:


> I dont assume everyone is an idiot Im having difficulties with the english grammar and its hard for me to sound nice and polite in text.
> I try to write the easiest way i can and i know i might sound harsh or besserwisser but that is not my intention, talking is much more easy


That's alright, hope you know I wasn't trying to be icky or anything =) Now that I know you don't mean to be harsh, it's much easier to like you.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 19, 2010)

My 6" P. cambridgei is a less-than-ideal combination of inquisitive and defensive. When I open her lid and start spraying or whatever she always wants to come up and out of the enclosure. Not in a jumping, bolting manner, just at a medium pace, checking it out. As soon as I try to impede her progress though, that's when she gets feisty. Then it's all threat poses and slapping and stridulation. She stays pretty fat because the only way to prevent all this nonsense is to distract her with a roach.

I've found that some of the more notorious nasties like Haplopelmas, OBT's and Chilobrachys are easy to manipulate. Usually I can get them to "kennel up" in their hole without too much trouble. It's some of the feistier NW jungle beasts that always want to tussle. Yes, I'm looking at you N. coloratovillosus and P. cancerides...


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Jun 19, 2010)

OBT and P.Irminia scare the wits outta me! But thats why I keep Ts in the first place. Its adrenaline in a glass box!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pwilson5 (Jun 19, 2010)

my haplopelma sp "vietnam".. because shes stubborn and quick to flip out... and big


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 19, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> right, no i get that they are pet holes which is why i wont personally own one. but if they are out (Which happens from time to time) and u disturb them....OR if u by chance are doing cage maintenance and they come up to see whats going on, 9 times outta 10 youre gonna get a threat display and stridulation.


Mine have never left their burrows when I'm doing cage maintenance. In fact, I haven't seen a threat pose since my female burrowed. How much substrate are these evil _Haplopelma lividum_ which you speak of allowed to burrow in?


Ictinike said:


> Agreed.. mine has never been a pet hole and would rather put up a threat than scurry off...


If it had a hole it would retreat into it.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 19, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Mine have never left their burrows when I'm doing cage maintenance. In fact, I haven't seen a threat pose since my female burrowed. How much substrate are these evil _Haplopelma lividum_ which you speak of allowed to burrow in?
> 
> If it had a hole it would retreat into it.


deep substrate, they burrow all the time, i usually only see a hole in the ground with some webbing over it, but i have actually seen threat pose...they dont always run and hide.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 19, 2010)

Again, saying "if they had enough substrate, they'd burrow" is rude and moronic. You have absolutley no flippin' idea how we keep our T's. As I have written, but I guess it was below you to check that, my H.lividum sling lives in a vile, with substrate about 3 - 3,5x bigger than its dls. I've made a hole in the firmly pressed substrate, for it to retreat in. It does spend time in the burrow, but it likes to come out and threaten when I give it water or something like that.  

So, my lividum has more than enough room to burrow, it just chooses to come up and be mean when I get close.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 19, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> So, my lividum has more than enough room to burrow, it just chooses to come up and be mean when I get close.


ditto.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Jun 19, 2010)

If its the T in my collection that makes me sweat up a river, its my H.lividum. She is crazy! Give her a poke, she responds with a slap or a bite. She's a runner when she's out of her cage but she did give a threat display on my hand one 
time. 
Here's a video of one of our fun times together. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQzTPobnu3o


For the record, my B.emilia is an opportunistic runner. She starts slow then boom! Like a rocket lol. So, I don't look forward to rehousing her when she gets bigger.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jun 19, 2010)

My juvenile OBT. I dread the day I need to rehouse that thing.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, P ornata freak me out a little already although I have yet to try my hand raising them. They certainly won't be a "hands on" t once I get them although I will be studying indivs for behavior/reactions and may occasionally handle the "exception" of the group- if I'm lucky and there is one. Other than that it'll be L-O-O-K at this cool t!

S calceata take the cake in defensiveness from what I've heard. What!?........... no ouch smiley?

Terry


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 20, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> deep substrate, they burrow all the time, i usually only see a hole in the ground with some webbing over it, but i have actually seen threat pose...they dont always run and hide.


Care to quantify? How often do they come up to see what's going on when you perform cage maintenance? Enough to say they'll assume a threat posture nine out of ten times?


AbraCadaver said:


> Again, saying "if they had enough substrate, they'd burrow" is rude and moronic. You have absolutley no flippin' idea how we keep our T's. As I have written, but I guess it was below you to check that, my H.lividum sling lives in a vile, with substrate about 3 - 3,5x bigger than its dls. I've made a hole in the firmly pressed substrate, for it to retreat in. It does spend time in the burrow, but it likes to come out and threaten when I give it water or something like that.
> 
> So, my lividum has more than enough room to burrow, it just chooses to come up and be mean when I get close.


Chill, dude. I never knocked your keeping methods. I said that it'd more than likely hide in its hole if it had one when it feels threatened.

I cared for thirty _H. lividum_ at one point. Never once did I see a threat posture from the twenty-eight spiderlings I managed to recover from the female's enclosure and my spider room. I'm not saying it's impossible.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, you said "if it had deep enough substrate, it would burrow" That to me sounds as though you're telling me it doesn't have the required conditions to thrive.  And as the replies you quoted was related to a reply to my post about my lividum, it does have something to do with how I keep my T's.

And it's "dudette"


----------



## Ariel (Jun 20, 2010)

The only two Ts that really get to me are my P. murinus and my P. cambridgei. Between the two, my P. cambridgei is worse. She's chilled a little bit, but she throws up a threat at just about anything. My P. murinus would really rather hide, she only really gets grumpy when I'm poking around her webbing, removing cricket-bits and what not. 

I'm really not looking forward to having to rehouse either of them, since I really don't have any 'large, open area' to do it in. :|


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 20, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, you said "if it had deep enough substrate, it would burrow" That to me sounds as though you're telling me it doesn't have the required conditions to thrive.  And as the replies you quoted was related to a reply to my post about my lividum, it does have something to do with how I keep my T's.
> 
> And it's "dudette"


I never said that. I didn't address you until post #54. 

Perhaps your response in post #49 wasn't directed at me after all. I'm sorry.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 20, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Mine have never left their burrows when I'm doing cage maintenance. In fact, I haven't seen a threat pose since my female burrowed. How much substrate are these evil _Haplopelma lividum_ which you speak of allowed to burrow in?





Endagr8 said:


> If it had a hole it would retreat into it.


This, to me, sounds as though you are "knocking" others keeping methods. You're basically saying it doesnt have a hole to retreat in, because it chooses not too.


----------



## Falk (Jun 20, 2010)

An adult _Haplopelma spp._ should have atleast 30cm/15" of substrate.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 20, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> This, to me, sounds as though you are "knocking" others keeping methods. You're basically saying it doesnt have a hole to retreat in, because it chooses not too.


You're assuming a bit too much here. 

On topic: my _H. maculata_ could be a force to be reckoned with after she molts.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 20, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> You're assuming a bit too much here.


Do enlighten me then. "If it had a hole it would retreat into it." What does this mean, if not that you're assuming the spiders in question does not have a hole to retreat into?  A proper answer would be nice this time..


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 20, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Do enlighten me then. "If it had a hole it would retreat into it." What does this mean, if not that you're assuming the spiders in question does not have a hole to retreat into?  A proper answer would be nice this time..


I'm saying if it chose to dig a burrow it would likely retreat into it when it feels threatened! 

Some _Haplopelma spp._ may not burrow even when provided with ample substrate. Most eventually do. Every one I've owned has burrowed almost instantaneously.


----------



## Falk (Jun 20, 2010)

The scariest specie i have at the moment is my _Avicularia diversipes_ she really wants to bite and often get furious when i open the lid.


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 20, 2010)

Falk said:


> The scariest specie i have at the moment is my _Avicularia diversipes_ she really wants to bite and often get furious when i open the lid.


Wow really?  I know all spiders are not created the same but would have thought anything from the Avic family would be more of a run and hide or poop and scoot than stand their ground.

Would love to own one.. How large a specimen and any pics?

If you wish and willing to send a pic you could via PM to keep it out of the general thread or post here.  I would love to see yours


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jun 20, 2010)

*I love the rush!*

I am not too afraid of getting bit. because i have never been bit. But I would have to say my H. lividum gets my heart goin the fastest. she is very seclusive and wont move if you brush her legs. then out of nowhere she bolts! and she is faster and stronger than my female OBT. from my hands on experience the Haplopelma sp. are very fast and unpredictable. My P. OBT likes to do a bit if a jog while making some hissing noise. The Lividum goes into a full on 100 meter dash and never turns back. weather it be up your arm or where ever.. and if thats not the case she raises up slow and only strikes when your in range. Very deliberate strikes. shes big too, 5"


----------



## Mistegirl (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm get pretty nervous about my 3" OBT, mostly just because they're so fast.  But I knew I would be and put her right into a 10 gallon so I'll never have to rehouse her.  It's probably too big, but she has her burrow and it's like having a trap door spider when I drop a cricket near the opening.  It's a load off my mind that I'll never have to move her  

Just last night I moved my Lampropelma Violaceopes out of the gallon jug she's been in the year I've had her.  Trying to get the cork out of there while picturing the large, fast, angry T that's in the tunnels around it was a little nerve wrecking.  Luckly once she got out of the dirt she was happy to just walk into her new home.  Good thing I moved her too, she'd molted twice in there and is pushing 5", must have been pretty cramped.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 20, 2010)

Falk said:


> The scariest specie i have at the moment is my _Avicularia diversipes_ she really wants to bite and often get furious when i open the lid.


Wow, really? I wouldn't have guessed that. How big is she, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Wow really?  I know all spiders are not created the same but would have thought anything from the Avic family would be more of a run and hide or poop and scoot than stand their ground.
> 
> Would love to own one.. How large a specimen and any pics?
> 
> If you wish and willing to send a pic you could via PM to keep it out of the general thread or post here.  I would love to see yours


As a clarification, the genera _Avicularia_, _Ephebopus_, _Iridopelma_, _Pachistopelma_, and _Tapinauchenius_ are within the Aviculariinae subfamily. Some species within that subfamily are rumored to be quite defensive.

The genus _Avicularia_, however, is generally not considered defensive.


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 20, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> As a clarification, the genera _Avicularia_, _Ephebopus_, _Iridopelma_, _Pachistopelma_, and _Tapinauchenius_ are within the Aviculariinae subfamily. Some species within that subfamily are rumored to be quite defensive.
> 
> The genus _Avicularia_, however, is generally not considered defensive.


I guess there a different personalities in the genus, i have a A purpurea who are quite nasty, and all the rest are super calm. Same goes with OW T´s, for example poecilotheria, i dont bother using tongs around metallica, they are very calm, and subfusca the same. But i dont do that with ornata and rufilata though, they are pretty defensive  I even have a haplopelma hainanum female who are pretty well behaved, but the rest of these are acting like a haplopelma i supposed to do.


----------



## darkart82 (Jun 20, 2010)

well my poecilotheria ornata makes me wanna pee everytime go near her cage but i still muster up the curage to do so 
and my p. irminia is fast and scares me to death everytime which reminds me i need to rehouse her oh good times good times ;P
my friend makes me rehouse the following 
h. longipes
4 h. maculatas
all of his pokies regalis formosa pederseni 
 so take your pic cause i only have like 8 that can be freehandled and one is an obt check my gallery out ! i dont encourage this by any means proceed with extreme caution when doing anything with that species


----------



## killy (Jun 20, 2010)

just1moreT said:


> ... what  sp. tarantula you have , that puts the fear in you during tank maintance and or viewing or feeding lol.



I know what everybody says about it being a docile species, great for 
beginners, etc, but I put on riot gear before I go anywhere near my B. vagans.


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 20, 2010)

*Hey Killy!*



killy said:


> I put on riot gear before I go anywhere near my B. vagans.


I have met some really deffensive and/or aggressive individuals myself.....and also some really handleable specimens too. Funny species, Some are deep burrow/tunnelers, and some are content above ground, using hides or not.


----------



## Jerm357 (Jun 20, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I have a couple H. maculata who I'm not particularly looking forward to rehousing.


+1.

 Ever since I went to my local reptile show and I asked one of the vendors "How big is that H. mac" and he said "Your not going to make me mess with that one are you" and I said "Well,,,, yea, I want to see how big she is" he then took a pencile and touched her in her nest. The next thing I saw was this white blur fly right up that pencile and on top of this guys head. He then stood up look looking like death warmed over telling his assistant " I need a little help over here". After  his girl help get her back into her contanier I said "How much do you want for her" and he said " $200 " and I said "I take her for $40". Knowning after that whole ordeal she really was worth $200 bucks, lol.

Now I have this 5" female H. mac that Im terrified of because I felt like I had to buy her because of all the trouble I caused the guy and the big scene that occurred because of my curiosity. The scariness is all over though because I finaly rehoused her into her final enclosure a few weeks ago and I wont have to mess with her again. Thank god. 

Aren't spiders great .


----------



## killy (Jun 21, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I have met some really deffensive and/or aggressive individuals myself.....and also some really handleable specimens too. Funny species, Some are deep burrow/tunnelers, and some are content above ground, using hides or not.


Thank you Sharpfang.  I know that the Wise Men say that we should confront our fears, and one of these days I'll confront Diablo.  Or, judging by the way he's growing, one of these days he'll confront me ...  Say a prayer for me ...  

(and I think the Wise Men would change their mantra if they ever actually MET Diablo)


----------



## micheldied (Jun 21, 2010)

My OBT definitely... It comes to the lid to defend it's turf.
My pedes just run away or hide, and every other old world I have hides.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 21, 2010)

I rehoused a 2.5" A. avic and 3"+ H. mac this weekend. The H. mac gave me zero complications whatsoever while the A. avic scampered wildly to and fro, hither and yon for about 10 minutes; lotsa trouble. Go figure...


----------



## Roski (Jun 21, 2010)

My _T. ockerti_ is a nightmare to transfer/rehouse. Rather than allowing herself to be nudged along, she will take one of the following two routes at the slightest brush against her body*:

a) turn around and strike the brush repeatedly, or
b) jump to complete two to three laps without stopping around the walls of its enclosure to end up exactly where she was to begin with.

_*Generous hair kicking included at no extra charge._


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 21, 2010)

i been seeing wether  or not  T  should have ran on into her burrow if she was already heading that way anyway  .  well there was no reason why she could have not did that .  she has been living in her same burrow for a year this coming july , its right at 11 inches back into the hill  , she has it lined with webbing  as far back as i can see in it lol , i think she was just going to defend her pad  . she was going to show what ever it was that touched her she was not a push over lol


----------



## codykrr (Jun 21, 2010)

My 7 inch female C. huahini is the scariest spider i have ever encountered!!!

When i first got her, i was putting her into her new home, Well lets just say, before i could literally blink(and i mean literally) she was on my ceiling, doing and upside down threat pose!!! it was almost like she ran up there to just try and drop on me.

what made it even creepier, was the fact that she is a heavy bodied tarantula and i could hear her running across the wall, the ceiling, and everywhere. That was the most unpleasant experience i have ever had with any tarantula's.

Im not even scared of OBT's and i was tagged by a 4 inch female.


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 21, 2010)

codykrr said:


> My 7 inch female C. huahini is the scariest spider i have ever encountered!!!
> 
> When i first got her, i was putting her into her new home, Well lets just say, before i could literally blink(and i mean literally) she was on my ceiling, doing and upside down threat pose!!! it was almost like she ran up there to just try and drop on me.
> 
> ...


LOL.. That is an epic encounter Cody 

I can close my eyes and picture that LP hanging tryin to get the drop on ya!.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 21, 2010)

LP?:?

what do you mean?


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 22, 2010)

codykrr said:


> LP?:?
> 
> what do you mean?


I meant C. huahini.. Don't know why I have big LP's on brain lately, my bad


----------



## codykrr (Jun 22, 2010)

haha.  itching to get one?LOL

but yeah it was defiantly a freaky encounter.  i wouldnt want it to happen again


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 22, 2010)

codykrr said:


> haha.  itching to get one?LOL
> 
> but yeah it was defiantly a freaky encounter.  i wouldnt want it to happen again


Possibly 

Got about a week till a weeks vacation in Myrtle so holding off anything new now but I most definately want to get something new.  Poor GBB sling (1-1.5") died to the freezer the other night due to a bad molt so I have open slot(s) ready but just have to talk the wife into "more spiders" 

I hate getting that look after 14 years of marriage where just by my tone, conversation and look in my eye she knows I want more.  I typically get the "how many is enough?" lecture but I'm slowly breaking her down like all good married men do, LOL.
;P


----------



## codykrr (Jun 22, 2010)

haha.  i was blunt. i just let my wife know it isnt stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 22, 2010)

codykrr said:


> haha.  i was blunt. i just let my wife know it isnt stopping anytime soon.


LMAO and what, if I may ask, was your penance for that stark/bold move my friend?

My wife turns from Avic to H. Mac in about 30 seconds if you push the right buttons.. One night I was discussing, rather trying to discuss, the mating ritual of T's and how the males hooks help lock the females fangs so he can go do his business when she started to smile.  I was shocked and taken back that she was so entertained when she just merely stated she was giving me time to hook her fangs and escape before she disposed of me and the conversation..

Love her to death.. LOL


----------



## italian1x (Jun 22, 2010)

My P. Irminia female makes me nervous. She is incredibly fast and bolts with little hesitation. She has escaped twice during cage maintenance. When she does, its hard to get her back in to say the least.


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Jun 22, 2010)

For me the only T. that gives me chills is my OBT (only one has such character, the other hides as soon as I open terrarium), when I enter the room it begins to fly up and down the terrarium and makes this crazy sounds, I will have to be cautious during the move.


----------



## chica19 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would have to say my p.regalis its real speedy. It got loose the other day and I didn't know until I checked his enclosure. And it was a task just catching it, cuz he got loose once I didn't want him to run and I lost him again.  And I thought obt's were fast.not really scared just don't want to lose them in the house due to my kid.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 22, 2010)

codykrr said:


> My 7 inch female C. huahini is the scariest spider i have ever encountered!!!
> 
> When i first got her, i was putting her into her new home, Well lets just say, before i could literally blink(and i mean literally) she was on my ceiling, doing and upside down threat pose!!! it was almost like she ran up there to just try and drop on me.
> 
> what made it even creepier, was the fact that she is a heavy bodied tarantula and i could hear her running across the wall, the ceiling, and everywhere. That was the most unpleasant experience i have ever had with any tarantula's.


Cody, this is very reminiscent of my own experience with a big 6-inch female _Chilobrachys dyscolus_. An incredible spider. Very defensive, bites (or tries to) at the first opportunity, and when that fails, just _teleports_. She is by no means a small or lightweight spider; she is big and robust, but makes my _P. formosa_ and _H. maculata_ look like snails. Once, I was taking photos of her when she decided to bolt. Within half a second she was under my living room couch and I feared the worst. You don't want a big Chilobrachys with potent, kills-dogs-within-30minutes venom loose in your home! I found and recovered her later though, thankfully. She also has the distinction of being the only tarantula I have ever had that I have never been able to handle (my _P. formosa_ and _H. maculata_, both large adult females, are very handleable).


----------



## Moltar (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah... C. huahini can be a real beeyotch. The hardest time i've ever had rehousing a T was with a juvie huahini.

Read and enjoy!


Funny how when I read my older threads I feel like I was such a clutzy noob back then! Now i'm an experienced clutz...


----------



## micheldied (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's the angry lady...
Just today, she tried to climb out to tag me.


----------



## Julia (Jun 22, 2010)

Strangely enough, the two that make me the most nervous are both Brachys.  The B. vagans is a vicious little beast.  Makes me nervous to work in her tank even with my tongs (especially after that time she launched herself onto the tongs and started running up them).  I've seen more threat poses out of her than from all of my others combined.  The other one is a 1" B. smithi who appears to be taking lessons from the vagans.  They apparently missed the memo that Brachys are supposed to be relatively docile.


----------



## Shell (Jun 22, 2010)

Julia said:


> Strangely enough, the two that make me the most nervous are both Brachys.  The B. vagans is a vicious little beast.  Makes me nervous to work in her tank even with my tongs (especially after that time she launched herself onto the tongs and started running up them).  I've seen more threat poses out of her than from all of my others combined.  The other one is a 1" B. smithi who appears to be taking lessons from the vagans.  They apparently missed the memo that Brachys are supposed to be relatively docile.


My B. smithi and one of my B. vagans are like this also, so apparently mine missed the memo as well. My female G. pulchripes is also a grumpy thing. Apparently my NW terrestrials all think they are OW's 

The one of mine though that actually makes me the most nervous to even open the enclosure is my A. versi. It will attack the tongs and then bolt, I have chased it around twice now, not fun. I'm very careful to check where it is before opening it's enclosure now, and only open it just enough to do what I need to do. Once, it got it's cricket and I thought "oh it's eating, Im safe to mist etc" wrong, it bolted and brought the cricket with it.


----------



## DemonAsh (Jun 22, 2010)

my p cancerides is the only one that really makes me nervous.  ultra-_defensive_ and has almost gotten up my tongs a few times...


----------



## wokjow (Jun 22, 2010)

haven't had too many run ins with mean spiders but i did own a few harpactira species of which one is supposed to be fairly poisonous. also catching wild ceratogyrus marshalli and darlingi can be quite unnerving, especially the juveniles.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 23, 2010)

The only t that has really really raised my blood pressure was my Heteroscodra maculata. She wants to kill me. She just might someday too. My Haplopelma lividum has given me a very good scare as well. They are both unpredictable and tough to wrangle. One takes to the sky and the other to the streets. Those were the only two that about gave me an anxiety attack. I'm very careful with my Parabuthus scorpions, I've had some defensive Poecilotheria, obt's haven't been too bad, and I'm looking forward to the Scolopendra subspinipes tiger leg that will be here Thursday! I really do love the species that keep me on my toes though.


----------



## canberraphotos (Jun 23, 2010)

just1moreT said:


> well this might have been asked sometime back but i didnt see it if it did.
> anyhow what  sp. tarantula you have , that puts the fear in you during tank maintance and or viewing or feeding lol .
> 
> mine is my 5 inch H lividum  - Cobalt Blue female  ,   5 inches of blue muscle  ready to strike at any movement, never seen such a angry  spider. she has a real nice burrow, so i,m thinking this must be a good sign as how they would act in the wild . maybe she thinks she is the wild lol
> ...


So great picture, I love it. Excellent photographer !


----------



## NikiP (Jun 23, 2010)

The worst one I used to have was a RCF rosie. The darn thing would just about flip over trying to tag me just over filling it's water dish. I *preferred* my *multiple* OBTs, H. mac, & pokies over that darn thing.


----------

